# Dinner menu



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Here's the latest menu at the Marriott. It's changed from when we were last here Feb '17.


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Same menu posted for December 2017 and January 2018 PCD's. 

Lunch change for January 2018 was that PCD customers had a separate catered lunch- I still went through the comp lunch line, its ingrained with all my past PCD's.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I did PCD on July 18th. We went through the regular cafeteria line for lunch. Even though only two of us were picking up cars the lunch room was packed with PCD employees, interns and visitors. We were encouraged to take all we wanted to eat but after that awesome breakfast at the Marriott who was hungry?

I swear the dinner menu the previous night was the exact same one we had back in 2015. The Filet Mignon was wonderful as was the onion soup. A nice new perk was the free ride to and from downtown Greenville to do some bar hopping in the evening. Things seemed much better organized this time around. The Marriott drivers gave us lots of great info and tips. But one thing 'Festres should know before they head down there: do not wear open toed shoes on delivery day. They made my wife wear a pair of over-sized sneakers they keep on hand when she did the factory tour.


----------

